# red-bellied turtles



## ravan (Sep 26, 2009)

hi guys, 
im interested in getting a turtle, and have fallen in love with the red-bellied turtles!
so just wondering whether they're commercially available, and if so, how much they'd likely set me back?


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 26, 2009)

What is a red bellied turtle when it's at home?


----------



## ravan (Sep 26, 2009)

theyre also called painted turtles, & are found in cape york, & look a little something like this:

http://www.komododragon.biz/system/...uality=&windowTitle=Emydura-subglobosa-0205TZhttp://www.komododragon.biz/system/...uality=&windowTitle=Emydura-subglobosa-0205TZ


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 27, 2009)

Contact Expansa1 off this site, they seem to have success with them.


----------



## ravan (Sep 27, 2009)

cool, will do 
thanks =D


----------



## ravan (Sep 27, 2009)

hmmm it appears Expansa1 has been suspended.... anyone know how to contact him?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 27, 2009)

AFTCRA

AFTCRA


----------



## warren63 (Sep 27, 2009)

try here
Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------



## ravan (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks guys, 
have gotten into contact with him and waiting on a reply 

and here's another turtle pic:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 28, 2009)

does anyone know what the red eared turtles are called that come from the east kimberly region of wa are called they are listed in the book "cold blooded australians" if anyone knows the scientific name that would be great.


----------



## ravan (Sep 28, 2009)

red-eared sliders?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

Dabool said:


> does anyone know what the red eared turtles are called that come from the east kimberly region of wa are called they are listed in the book "cold blooded australians" if anyone knows the scientific name that would be great.



Gee ur up early!

Could be either Northern redfaced turtle, _E. Victoriae_ or Northwest redfaced turtle _E. Australis_


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Gee ur up early!
> 
> Could be either Northern redfaced turtle, _E. Victoriae_ or Northwest redfaced turtle _E. Australis_


cheers i am actually in melbs now and working night shift too hence craze posting times.
Yeah i think its the E.Australis the one i am thinking of is every bit as pretty as the painted from QL but alot smaller the biggest i saw was about 20cm. they would be great captives due their size and color . I used to see alot of them at a spot near near kununurra.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 30, 2009)

ravan said:


> thanks guys,
> have gotten into contact with him and waiting on a reply
> 
> and here's another turtle pic:


So are you getting one? i spoke to craig he said we cant keep them in vic so i ordered a murry shortneck its an emdura as well but not as red .


----------

